# Labs in today



## JWCarter (Jul 3, 2014)

Labs Back 41 years 285 6'4"

Test 554 6.6 free

Estradiol 20.6 (7.6-42.6)

Seems reasonable had two sets of labs one from the Low T center and one I ordered personally.  Came up with a good average number-2 tests to make sure the low t center was not playing games.  Yes it's over kill but hell buy why jack my self up.

Did say my Sex Binding Globulin was 77.6 (15-55) High so I would qualify for treatment.  Any one else have decent numbers and SBG throwing off the chemistry?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 3, 2014)

There are natural ways of lowering SHBG so you wouldn't have to get on a treatment protocol if you are so inclined.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 4, 2014)

For comparsion...

I had my labs done a week ago.

I'm 38, 230, 6'2"

Test was 348

Estrogen was 81.

I start TRT next week.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2014)

Masteron helps lowering shbg and higher t, free t, and messing with your e can help. Changing your diet can also lower shbg just to name a few high protein, some carbs but not to many, higher fats inc fish oils and salmon, less fiber, less caffeine there's a bunch.


----------



## JWCarter (Jul 4, 2014)

So what would adding test do to the mix, as been recommended do?  Have no issues with some sort of TRT but I like to know the benefits if any of prescribed low doses or go another rout.
Thanks


----------



## JWCarter (Jul 4, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Masteron helps lowering shbg and higher t, free t, and messing with your e can help. Changing your diet can also lower shbg just to name a few high protein, some carbs but not to many, higher fats inc fish oils and salmon, less fiber, less caffeine there's a bunch.



Thanks will some research on Masteron-little rusty on the product side


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 4, 2014)

You need to add test to any AAS for it to really work do some research and you will understand it's not that complicated. Good luck!


----------



## JWCarter (Jul 6, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> You need to add test to any AAS for it to really work do some research and you will understand it's not that complicated. Good luck!



Thanks test looks to be in the plan.


----------



## JWCarter (Jul 6, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> For comparsion...
> 
> I had my labs done a week ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks I would be interested in your results.


----------

